#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  dura truss voor een prikkie

## dj-inkognito

beste mede forummers.

ik kan echt voor een paardedrol en een zak drop een redelijke hoeveelheid dura truss overnemen

4 x 2 meter stuk + koppelingen
4x 0,5 meter stuk + koppelingen
2x base plate 60x60

dit alles voor *4 kratjes pils OF 5 tientjes.* 

geen geld zou je zo zeggen.

MAAAR.... dit heeft ongeveer een klein jaartje buiten gelegen.

mijn vraag nu. het is allemaal gespoten. maar kan dit kwaad m.b.t de veiligheid en draagkracht van de truss.?

alvast bedankt!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik zou zeggen 4 kratten.
Volgens mij kan truss daar wel tegen. 
Het is van aluminium en als het gespoten is kan het echt wel wat hebben.

----------


## rinus bakker

Gespoten?
Of gepoedercoat...?

Want met dat laatste kan zeker wel wat misgaan 
als het bakken van de lak bij te hoge temperaturen is gebeurd!

En een jaartje buiten kan ook echt wel helpen om de truss naar de eeuwige jachtvelden te gaan helpen...

Als het een gegeven truss is mag je het niet in z'n buis kijken,
maar voor deze prijs is het in het ergste geval: 
....  drankverspilling  ....

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Gespoten?
> Of gepoedercoat...?
> 
> Want met dat laatste kan zeker wel wat misgaan 
> als het bakken van de lak bij te hoge temperaturen is gebeurd!
> 
> En een jaartje buiten kan ook echt wel helpen om de truss naar de eeuwige jachtvelden te gaan helpen...
> 
> Als het een gegeven truss is mag je het niet in z'n buis kijken,
> ...



op joun reactie zat ik al te wachten rinus! :Smile: 

het is profecioneel gespoten met aardig krasvaste verf
ging me er meer om of er geen kerosie oid vanuit de binnenkant kon optreden.

er zal zowiezo niet veel aan komen te hangen. hooguit een backdrop & wat led stripes.

bedankt,

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) op joun reactie zat ik al te wachten rinus!
> 2) het is professioneel gespoten met aardig krasvaste verf
> 3) ging me er meer om of er geen kerosie oid vanuit de binnenkant kon optreden.
> 4) er zal zowiezo niet veel aan komen te hangen. hooguit een backdrop & wat led stripes.



1 = die heb je nu. :Big Grin: 

2 = is er een verschil tussen krasvast een 'aardig' krasvast  :Confused: 

3 = je bedoelt corrosie neem ik aan. Dat kan wel degelijk hoor. 
Maar je zult geen extreme corrosie horen te verwachten binnen 1 jaar.
Volgens mij gebruikt Dura-truss (net als de bulk van de EU-fabrikanten*) ook ENAW 6082-T6 en die is redelijk corrosie-bestand. 
(Ik heb al sinds 1998 een proefstuk van Prolyte in mijn tuin staan  :Cool: 
Maar erg groeien doet ie helaas nog niet  :EEK!: . 
Dat gebeurt bij mijn weten alleen bij Phlippo in Belgie)

*) alleen wat Franse fabrikanten zijn hierin stronteigenwijs, met minder goede legeringen, zodat het begrip 'de Franse slag' weer eens wordt ondersteund.

4 = houden zo. Enne in dat geval evengoed
 :Wink:  afdingen naar 2,5 kratje met (0%) alkohol-vrij  :Big Grin: .

----------


## dj-inkognito

danku zeer vriendelijk,

heb af kunnen dingen tot 2 kratjes zelfs.!
heb het nu hier thuis staan,

heb alleen 1 probleem, er zitten geen eitjes bij.
is een prolyte truss iemand een idee hoe ik aan die eitjes kom?

feedback heeft ze niet.

----------


## NesCio01

Sjonge zeg,

Zelfs J&H verkoopt Dura,

dus retteketet,

naar J&H!

Er is daar toch wel een kippenren?

grtz

btw. hier in de regio noemen we dat bommen?

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Sjonge zeg,
> 
> Zelfs J&H verkoopt Dura,
> 
> dus retteketet,
> 
> naar J&H!
> 
> Er is daar toch wel een kippenren?
> ...



bommetjes/eitjes noem het zoals wilt ik hoor hier in apeldoorn beide.

op de site van j&h staan nergens maten en types bij de "bommetjes"

http://www.rolight.nl/Webshop/riggin...ng++++30%2B40+ 

hier kom ik op uit via de importeur van prolyte.
ik heb alleen geen flauw idee welk type truss het precies is.
ik maak morgen even een foto.

----------


## Tom06

Gewoon een stukkie truss meenemen naar een dealer en dan ouderwets passen en meten.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Gewoon een stukkie truss meenemen naar een dealer en dan ouderwets passen en meten.



daar vraag ik ook na, of iemand weet waar ik ze of online kan bestellen, of weet waar er i.o van Apeldoorn ergens een dealer zit van prolyte..
zodoende kwam ik uit op de site van rolight.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dura is een (kwalitatief matige) copie van Prolyte.
Maar de enige truss-series die ze bij Dura (na-)maken 
zijn die met de Prolyte CCS-6 serie koppelingen.

Als je ze van Duratruss zelf niet kunt krijgen (toch wat vreemd lijkt me).
Dan kun je ook altijd _Interal 'Pro-truss'_ koppelingen proberen,
want ook die hebben zich 'zwaar laten inspireren' door Prolyte.
En ook door Eurotruss - alleen daarvoor moet je dan "Intertruss"-koppelingen nemen.

Overigens:
dat door Prolyte uitgevonden *bi-conische koppelings systeem* 
wordt niet alleen maar met "_eitjes_" aangeduid.

Bij sommige bedrijven in NL en Belgie heten ze "_bommetjes_",
en in Portugal ken ik mensen die ze "_negerzoenen_" ("_M'Bohx_" -ofzo) noemen.
In Zuid-Afrika hoorde ik er de kreet "_grenades_" voor rondgaan.
[ tekent een beetje de Geest van het ANC, moeten we maar denken. ]

Maar als je ze echt nergens van Dura zelf kunt krijgen,
dan is het enige betrouwbare alternatief afkomstig van de club uit Leek.
Want er is ook een hele hoop aan '_bederfelijke eieren'_ op de markt.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Dura is een (kwalitatief matige) copie van Prolyte.
> Maar de enige truss-series die ze bij Dura (na-)maken 
> zijn die met de Prolyte CCS-6 serie koppelingen.
> 
> Als je ze van Duratruss zelf niet kunt krijgen (toch wat vreemd lijkt me).
> Dan kun je ook altijd _Interal 'Pro-truss'_ koppelingen proberen,
> want ook die hebben zich 'zwaar laten inspireren' door Prolyte.
> En ook door Eurotruss - alleen daarvoor moet je dan "Intertruss"-koppelingen nemen.
> 
> ...



hey rinus, bedankt weer.

zoals eerder vermeld dat het dura truss is, is dit niet het geval. het is officiele prolyte. was niet goed geinformeert door de verkoper.

dus ben opzoek naar eitjes voor prolyte truss

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik zou haast zeggen:
bij elke buurt-super om de hoek te verkrijgen!
(en geef die verkoper maar een half kratje 0% erbij als het "officiele" Prolyte blijkt.
Maar dat moet je toch wel leren herkennen hoor.
De ingewalste ringen van de koppelingen geven bij echte Prolyte's 
de naam ervan te zien. 
Zijn het alleen maar groeven of golven oid zonder ingewalst merk, 
dan is het 100% geen Prolyte - of het is hoogstbejaartde Prolyte 
uit de heel vroege jaren 90 van de vorige eeuw!
(Kratjes terug!)

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Ik zou haast zeggen:
> bij elke buurt-super om de hoek te verkrijgen!
> (en geef die verkoper maar een half kratje 0% erbij als het "officiele" Prolyte blijkt.
> Maar dat moet je toch wel leren herkennen hoor.
> De ingewalste ringen van de koppelingen geven bij echte Prolyte's 
> de naam ervan te zien. 
> Zijn het alleen maar groeven of golven oid zonder ingewalst merk, 
> dan is het 100% geen Prolyte - of het is hoogstbejaartde Prolyte 
> uit de heel vroege jaren 90 van de vorige eeuw!
> (Kratjes terug!)



 
ik maak morgen even een fototje,
er stond wel degelijk iets van een 3hoek logo in de buitenzijde van de koppelingen zoals jij zegt in de "groeven" zal morgen eens kijken hoe en wat precies.. de binnemaat van die koppelstukken zijn trouwens 28/29 mm

----------


## mhsounds

Als het prolyte is gewoon even googelen op verkoop prolyte truss en dan kijken wie het allemaal verkoopt.
Bedrijven zat, zelf haal ik ze bij Controllux  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> ik maak morgen even een fototje,
> er stond wel degelijk iets van een 3hoek logo in de buitenzijde van de koppelingen zoals jij zegt in de "groeven" zal morgen eens kijken hoe en wat precies.. de binnemaat van die koppelstukken zijn trouwens 28/29 mm



Driehoekig logo doet me denken aan Eurotruss.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Driehoekig logo doet me denken aan Eurotruss.



 Er zijn ongeveer 567200  :Big Grin:  trussfabrikanten met een driehoekig logootje.
Dat zal je niet veel verder helpen.

----------

